# Can anyone look after a kitten for a little while? (Dorset)



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My friend has just left a bad relationship and she's had to go into a womens refuge with her kids where pets are not allowed.
She owns the litter brother to my Wabbit, who I now have at my house but I simply can't keep him here. Harmony is only just being restored after introducing Wabbit to my older cat Cassie and it would be completely unfair to upset her all over again, especially for such a short term thing.
At the moment he's being kept in my kitchen (the only room I can keep him away from my 2 cats) but he's miserable, crying all the time and keeps bolting out of the door everytime I go in there, so it's also unfair to him to stay here with me.

This little lad is only 4 months old, unneutered and unvaccinated (I know, I know), and for this reason MUST stay indoor only. My friend would like someone to have him just while she gets back on her feet. She's already looking for a private rented place to live and hopes to be out of the refuge within a month.
She is willing to pay all food/litter costs for however long he is in the temporary home.

If anyone could help we would really really appreciate it.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would give the local cats proection a ring. They might know of a foster carer.
I think the kitty might have to have it's vacs though. Maybe the cats protection can help with that too.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, I'll give them a try! I don't hold out much hope though as I contacted them a few months ago to tell them I had one of their cats (my cat Cassie) that I'd taken on for a friend of my Sisters, and was she allowed to be rehomed without their permission. She said no but did I want to keep her, I said no as I'd only agreed to take her until she found a home. She took my details and said she would phone me back as they wanted to rehome her themselves and haven't heard a single thing since! Cassie has ended up staying with me afterall, but if they don't care about helping one of their own cats out then I doubt they'll care about a kitten that my friend eventually wants back.

I feel so sorry for poor Benny (the kitten). He's settled in really well here in just 24 hours, and when he escaped the kitchen and bumped into Wabbit, they got on instantly as if they remember they are brothers. I confess I've let them have a play around the house while Cassie was outside, but they've had to be separated again now while she's in overnight  I really wish Cassie wasn't such a grouch, but I have to think about whats best for her, and yet another cat in her space is NOT what she will want (although it might keep Wabbit off her back lol)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

The fact this kitten isn't vaccinated should put people off of offering him temporary accomodation. If there are resident cats in the home, it's a terrible idea to add an unvaccinated one to the mix. For all the cats it's a big risk, but very dangeorus to the unvaccinated one.

Are you _sure_ he is neutered?

It's very unusual for vets to neuter unvaccinated cats.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

No he's both unneutered and unvaccinated, don't think I made a typo in my original post but will check!

Looks like he may have to stay in my kitchen then. I certainly can't afford to get her kitten vaccinated for her, and right now she's living off tiny amounts of money that social services are giving her until she can apply for benefits on Monday.

Benny has already been living in a home mixing with 2 older outdoor cats despite me repeatedly telling her how dangerous it is. She was going to leave him behind when she moved out because she didn't know anyone that could take him, but in the end I couldn't just leave him there as it's only a matter of time before he finds the catflap  so here he is.

Will ring Cats Protection tomorrow.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry, my mistake about the neutering, I didnt read properly. 

I know youre trying to help your friend but I think by helping your friend youre (inadvertently) endangering this cat. Letting it mix with your own cat is a terrible idea, for both of them. Yes its fun and good for them (mind wise) but health wise (spreading of diseases wise) its playing with fire. More so for the unvaccinated Benny where simple things your two have been vaccinated for could be deadly for Benny, something as simple as cat flu could kill him. And if you cant afford to get this Benny vaccinated (not saying you should mind) but how are you going to meet the vets bills when one of your own cats contracts a nasty from Benny? 

Someone who would just have moved out and left their 4 month old kitten behind whatever their circumstances are this kitten would be better off being handed over to a charity where he could get his medical needs seen to, and well frankly, I wouldnt loose any sleep over your friend. She hasnt vaccinated her kitten and she would have left him behind in a house she moved out of she doesnt deserve to have a cat. 

Do yourself and the cat a favour and sign this cat over to a charity. 

All the best, and I don't mean all of this to sound harsh to you.. your heart's in the right place, but no matter how big your heart is... you could have 3 cats tomorrow with cat flu... and a big heart never paid a vet bill.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Tje said:


> Sorry, my mistake about the neutering, I didnt read properly.
> 
> I know youre trying to help your friend but I think by helping your friend youre (inadvertently) endangering this cat. Letting it mix with your own cat is a terrible idea, for both of them. Yes its fun and good for them (mind wise) but health wise (spreading of diseases wise) its playing with fire. More so for the unvaccinated Benny where simple things your two have been vaccinated for could be deadly for Benny, something as simple as cat flu could kill him. And if you cant afford to get this Benny vaccinated (not saying you should mind) but how are you going to meet the vets bills when one of your own cats contracts a nasty from Benny?
> 
> ...


If she's fleeing to a refuge due to a bad relationship then she might well be the victim of something like domestic violence. Harsh though it is if she's got kids then the cat was probably not her top priority. Although I agree that rehoming is probably the best option.

Won't cats protection of the PDSA help her with neutering if she is on benefits if she won't give him up?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> If she's fleeing to a refuge due to a bad relationship then she might well be the victim of something like domestic violence. Harsh though it is if she's got kids then the cat was probably not her top priority. Although I agree that rehoming is probably the best option.
> 
> Won't cats protection of the PDSA help her with neutering if she is on benefits if she won't give him up?


what's the got to do with the fact that

a) the kitten was never vaccinated, and 
b) she was going to leave the cat behind in an empty house

plenty of people suffer domestic violence and manage to vaccinate their cats and manage not to leave their cats behind in empty houses


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Tje said:


> what's the got to do with the fact that
> 
> a) the kitten was never vaccinated, and
> b) she was going to leave the cat behind in an empty house
> ...


She didn't say the house was empty. Possibly ex partner still living there or could have been a house share. The OP said she was offering to pay for the food while he is fostered which I dont think she would if she was prepared to abandon the cat in an empty house.

I agree with you about the vaccinations.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> She didn't say the house was empty. Possibly ex partner still living there or could have been a house share. .


I doubt it -- the OP said the following



HelloKittyHannah said:


> She was going to leave him behind when she moved out because she didn't know anyone that could take him, but in the end I couldn't just leave him there as it's only a matter of time before he finds the catflap  so here he is.


I assume if there was someone there to look after the cat then the OP wouldn't be on here asking for a temporary foster home for an unvaccinated kitten in the first place. In fact if there was someone in the home I am sure she wouldn't be putting her own two cats at risk either.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Tje said:


> I doubt it -- the OP said the following
> 
> I assume if there was someone there to look after the cat then the OP wouldn't be on here asking for a temporary foster home for an unvaccinated kitten in the first place. In fact if there was someone in the home I am sure she wouldn't be putting her own two cats at risk either.


I hadn't read it like that at all. Obviously if that is the case I certainly don't advocate anyone abandoning a cat in an empty house no matter what their personal circumstance and it certainly would be best for the cat to be re-homed. Poor puss


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have to say I agree that this kitten would be best going to a rescue where it will be fully vaccinated and neutered before going to loving forever home. Your friend may not want to hear this but how is so going to afford to pay for this kittens vet bills when it becomes ill?, which is a very high possibly because it isn't vaccinated.

Try these rescues in and around your area

SOMERSET & DORSET ANIMAL RESCUE
Balsam Farm, Common Lane, Wincanton, Somerset, BA9 9RB
Tel: 07971 079249
Email: [email protected]

MARGARET GREEN ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 252594
Church Knowle Sanctuary: Church Knowle, Wareham, Dorset, BH20 5NQ (open daily, 10am - 4pm)
Tel: 01929 480474
Fax: 01929 480860
Email: [email protected]
Wingletang Rescue and Rehome Centre: Wingletang, Brentor Road, Heathfield, Tavistock, Devon, PL19 0LF, England.
Tel: 01822 810215 (open daily 12pm-3.30pm)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: margaretgreenanimalrescue.org.uk

POUND KITTEN RESCUE
Pound Puppy Rescue can also be contacted as below - these are '8th day' dogs rescued in the nick of time before being put to sleep, so if you are seeking a canine companion, please give them a call, you will be saving another 8th day dog by doing so.
Tel: 01202 623078 or 0773 6176613 (between 10am and 6.30pm only please)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Pound Puppy Dog Rescue, Poole, Dorset

NEW FOREST ANIMAL RESCUE 
Tel: 07745518865 / 02380-899589
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - N.F.RESCUE

RSPCA - DORSET WEST BRANCH (Taylor's Animal Rehoming Centre)
Registered Charity no: 248616
Rehoming Centre: Taylor's Animal Rehoming Centre, Kingston Maurward, Dorchester, Dorset, DT2 8PY
Open: Mon, Wed & Thur 1.30am - 4.00pm, and Fri, Sat & Sun 11.30am - 4pm (closed Tuesdays)
Branch Postal address: PO BOX 5460, Weymouth, Dorset DT3 6WH
Rehoming Centre Tel: 01305 259672
Rehoming Centre Email: [email protected]
General Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA West Dorset Branch

RSPCA - ASHLEY HEATH ANIMAL CENTRE
Shelter: Ashley Heath Animal Centre, Horton Road, Ashley Heath, Ringwood, Hampshire
Shelter opening times: Every day 11.30am to 4pm, (Closed Mondays)
Rehoming Centre Tel: 0870 010 1849
Support shop: Ashley Heath Animal Centre as above (Daily 9.30am - 4.30pm, closed Mon, Tel: 01425 473896)
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - TAYLOR'S ANIMAL REHOMING CENTRE
Shelter: Higher Dairy, Kingston Maurward College, Dorchester, Dorset, DT2 8PY
Opening hours: Wed - Mon: 11.30am - 4pm
The Shelter rehomes cats and small animals only.
Tel: 01305 259672
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - BOURNEMOUTH, NEW FOREST & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 205126
Tel: 01202 529695
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - POOLE & EAST DORSET
Registered Charity no: 248617
Tel: 01202 890415
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

CATS PROTECTION - WEST DORSET
Registered Charity no: 203644
Neutering Assistance: Tel: 01305 262737
General Tel: 01305 262737
Homing Officer Tel: 01305 813717
Web site: Cats Protection - West Dorset

WEYMOUTH & PORTLAND ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY
Registered Charity no: 279159
Tel: 01305 833756

DORSET CAT RESCUE
Based in Dorset - rehoming throughout the UK. Their cats and kittens from a variety of backgrounds and their aim is to give them a second chance in life, by rehoming them with suitable loving families.
Tel: 07533 332610
Email: [email protected]

RUSHTON RESCUE
Based in Dorset, covering Weymouth , Portland and Dorchester . Taking in and finding loving, forever homes for a small number of unwanted cats.
Tel: 07870 771 694
Email: [email protected]

FERAL CAT CARE AND SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1058892
Neutering and care of Feral Cats in and around Dorchester.
Jasmine Cottage, Cemetery Road, Portesham, Weymouth, Dorset, DT3 4HA
Tel: 01305 871656
Email: [email protected]
Website: Feral Cat Care

RAINBOW ANIMAL SANCTUARY 
Tel: 01747 828989

SILVERDALE SANCTUARY
Yawl Hill, Uplyme, Lyme Regis, DT7 3RW
Tel: 01297 443255


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> I have to say I agree that this kitten would be best going to a rescue where it will be fully vaccinated and neutered before going to loving forever home. Your friend may not want to hear this but how is so going to afford to pay for this kittens vet bills when it becomes ill?, which is a very high possibly because it isn't vaccinated.


and another point worth mentioning.... if this friend of the OPs wants to sign her cat/kitten over to a rescue, then fine, I really think she should ... but if she really expects to use a rescue organisation (who depends on donations to do their good work) as some kind of free cattery while she gets herself sorted our ... well sorry, I really do think that is off.

I have fostered plenty of cats whose owners have handed them over to rescues... I would not foster the cat (kitten) in this post. I am not a free "service" for people going on holidays or having personal problems, I doubt many foster mums are.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Right the kitten was NEVER going to be left in an empty house!! She is fleeing a bad relationship, her ex and his Mum still live there. The reason she didn't want him left there is that he wouldn't be watched and would be allowed outdoors.
She hasn't had him vaccinated as her ex is a control freak and wouldn't let her leave the bedroom let alone the house to take him to the vets.
Her life has been hell, she still wants the kitten and she was hoping for a private person to look after this kitten for a little while til she has her own home. She is in no way asking to use someone as a free cattery. She is more than willing to pay for food and litter costs as I posted before. She was just hoping that a kind hearted person could watch him for a while until she herself can have him back. This has nothing at all to do with her finances, she can afford to have him vaccinated (or could until she was HOMELESS) she was just being dominated by her ex.
As soon as she's back on her feet he will be both vaccinated and neutered.

Hopefully this clears some of it up.

I don't like the fact that he's unvaccinated, but there we go. He's better off here than he was there, but it would obviously much better if he was with someone who doesn't have other cats, hence why I'm looking for options.
If emergency vets bills arise while he's here I'll have to stick them on my credit card, but I can't afford to have him vaccinated, as I don't know when my friend will be able to pay me back, and lets face it, he's not my cat.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I really hope you find someone who helps 

Shame on all of you for judging. Unless you've been through it yourself, domestic violence then just stick to giving advice about cats, not about people's circumstances.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Right the kitten was NEVER going to be left in an empty house!! She is fleeing a bad relationship, her ex and his Mum still live there. The reason she didn't want him left there is that he wouldn't be watched and would be allowed outdoors.
> She hasn't had him vaccinated as her ex is a control freak and wouldn't let her leave the bedroom let alone the house to take him to the vets.
> Her life has been hell, she still wants the kitten and she was hoping for a private person to look after this kitten for a little while til she has her own home. She is in no way asking to use someone as a free cattery. She is more than willing to pay for food and litter costs as I posted before. She was just hoping that a kind hearted person could watch him for a while until she herself can have him back. This has nothing at all to do with her finances, she can afford to have him vaccinated (or could until she was HOMELESS) she was just being dominated by her ex.
> As soon as she's back on her feet he will be both vaccinated and neutered.
> ...


sorry... this is sooo screwed up.....

you or she can't afford to have the kitten vaccinated now... when his whole life could depend upon being vaccinated....

but we are supposed to believe that if some kind hearted soul does take him in and he should become sick that you will cover emergency vet care

that doesn't add up

vaccinations are dirt cheap compared to treating an illness that could be prevented by vaccination

if you can stick emergency vet care on your credit card... you would be wise to stick basic vaccinations on your credit card ... it could save you thousands in the long run.

anywayyyyyy I know I am not saying what you want to hear... but I do want people who may think of fostering a kitten like this to be WELL aware of the risks they are taking.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I really hope you find someone who helps
> 
> Shame on all of you for judging. Unless you've been through it yourself, domestic violence then just stick to giving advice about cats, not about people's circumstances.


anything constructive to add ????

when I need you to tell me how to post, rest assured I will ask. In the mean time... but out!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Whoops forgot to add.

I know people don't get their dogs vaccinated, they use alternatives and such, or don't believe in them. Do people, or can people do this with cats? Or is the risk far greater?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a credit card for EMERGENCIES. No I can't afford to just have him vaccinated in case my own pets need health care or some other emergency comes up! Vaccinations really aren't an emergency! The fact is his level of care is *better here than where he was*, I'm doing all I can do. IF he gets ill I will obviously HAVE to pay for him, but I can't afford to use my credit card unless I have to.
The only one of my cats he's come into contact with doesn't go outside, and that was one occasion. He is being kept well away from my outdoor cat for both their sakes. 
I admire your passion for cats Tje but not everyone can do everything perfectly, sometimes you have to do the best with what you have.
I could have left this kitten to go outside roaming unneutered and unvaccinated... I'm doing what I can without jeopardising my own kids/pets.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I have a credit card for EMERGENCIES. No I can't afford to just have him vaccinated in case my own pets need health care or some other emergency comes up! Vaccinations really aren't an emergency! The fact is his level of care is *better here than where he was*, I'm doing all I can do. IF he gets ill I will obviously HAVE to pay for him, but I can't afford to use my credit card unless I have to.
> The only one of my cats he's come into contact with doesn't go outside, and that was one occasion. He is being kept well away from my outdoor cat for both their sakes.
> I admire your passion for cats Tje but not everyone can do everything perfectly, sometimes you have to do the best with what you have.
> I could have left this kitten to go outside roaming unneutered and unvaccinated... I'm doing what I can without jeopardising my own kids/pets.


you really don't get this HKH....

vaccinations are not an emergency.... ? lol

*NO they PREVENT EMERGENICIES*

and as for only coming into contact with one of your cats... oh geez... go and read up on how simple feline viral and bacterial infections are spread, then get back to me!

the same goes for your cat who doesnt go outdoors (or the one that does)... do you have any idea of how viral and bacterial infections are spread? Even the slightest idea?

At no point did I say you should have left this kitten roaming outside... I did say the responsible thing to do, that would be in the *kitten's best interests,* would be to hand him over to a rescue organisation, and I stand by that.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Well he's not my cat to make that choice with! So my friends life falls apart, she gets back on her feet, asks for her cat back and I say "Oh sorry I gave him away!"
Kick her while she's down eh?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Well he's not my cat to make that choice with! So my friends life falls apart, she gets back on her feet, asks for her cat back and I say "Oh sorry I gave him away!"
> Kick her while she's down eh?


I put a cats life and well being before the feelings of a friend who couldn't even be bothered to vaccinate the kitten.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> I put a cats life and well being before the feelings of a friend who couldn't even be bothered to vaccinate the kitten.


 She was in an abusive relationship! You don't know what she's endured these last few months so you're really not qualified to make the judgement as to whether or not she could be bothered!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> She was in an abusive relationship! You don't know what she's endured these last few months so you're really not qualified to make the judgement as to whether or not she could be bothered!


whatever the reason was.... the fact remains... she has 4 month old kitten that isn't vaccinated

you don't want to hear opinions HKH, maybe you shouldn't post on an internet forum.

If anything ever happened in my life that meant I couldn't offer my cats basic medical care, and my cats could be cared for better by handing them over to a rescue organisation, you can bet your bottom dollar that is exactly what I would do !!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Opinion noted, but as I say, not my place to make that call.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Opinion noted, but as I say, not my place to make that call.


whatever... just don't expect me to agree with you. I will always come down on the side of animal welfare.

simple as


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was reading about this charity in a magazine recently. Am not sure where you are based but this charity specialises in helping people who are having to go into refuges with the care of their pets. They can help find temp foster places until the family are sorted out - might be what you are looking for.

Paws for Kids - About Us


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Fantastic!! Thanks so much for that link! :thumbup: Exactly what I need


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Should it be at all possible for this cat to be vaccinated and neutered then we, Barker-Hart Pet rescue would be able to take it on, but we cannot risk our many other pets otherwise. talk to your local council animal welfare office and see if you can obtain vouchers to cover costs.
If you take an animal in, it then becomes your responsibility. You can ask for help with the costs if you are on benefits or have housing benefit etc. this is all I can help with in the current situation.
Paol.


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Should it be at all possible for this cat to be vaccinated and neutered then we, Barker-Hart Pet rescue would be able to take it on, but we cannot risk our many other pets otherwise. talk to your local council animal welfare office and see if you can obtain vouchers to cover costs.
If you take an animal in, it then becomes your responsibility. You can ask for help with the costs if you are on benefits or have housing benefit etc. this is all I can help with in the current situation.
You have stated that the cat is not yours to do with as you wish, but as I have said here, the cat is now your responsibility from the moment you 'took it in' with the original owners consent.
Paol.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> She hasn't had him vaccinated as her ex is a control freak and wouldn't let her leave the bedroom let alone the house to take him to the vets.


But he must of allowed her out to go and buy the kitten in the first place, confusing


----------

